
Intel Launches 4 and 8S Broadwell-EX Xeons E7-4800v4 and E7-8800v4 Up to 384 Threads - desdiv
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10401/intel-launches-4s-and-8s-broadwellex-xeons-e74800-v4-and-e78800-v4-families-up-to-24-cores
======
tracker1
Love this, from the table, "Suited For ... World Domination"

8 sockets x 24 cores x 2 threads... wow... that is a beast of a machine to say
the least.

